# Visla or not??



## Rosemary (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi! My husband and I found our new little girl, Rosemary, at the pound about 3 weeks ago. They had her down as a Weimaraner mix, but she is 14 months (according to our vet) and 39 lbs which is quite small for the breed. I am thinking that she may be a Visla. She is very sweet, full of energy, and follows my husband, my other dog, and I around everywhere. The only thing that really makes me question her breed is her color. She is chocolate brown. 

Could someone help please?


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

She definitely isn't a purebred V, but if you look in Google images at vizsla / weimaraner mix, she looks much like the dogs there.


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 10, 2013)

Thanks for the reply. That is what I was thinking too. I have just never seen a mutt that doesn't have a speck of white on them.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

I think you might be right... I think she does look a little more V than W, having had both breeds. I was really looking at her nose, but then both breeds have brown noses, so that didn't help. I wonder where that beautiful chocolate coat came from??


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

Could she be a Vizsla and German Shorthair Pointer mix? Cutie pie regardless!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

FLgatorgirl - I agree that she might have German Shorthair Pointer in her. She looks almost exactly like my brothers dog and she is a chocolate lab / German shorthair pointer mix. I'll see if I can find a picture of his dog and post it. 

This little lady is a cutie no matter what she is.


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm calling predominately GSP!


----------



## ZekeSnow (Jul 4, 2013)

Not the best picture but all I could find! This is my buddy's GSP and my V! Almost exact body style with small differences!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my brothers chocolate lab /GSP mix - not the best pictures, but I think she looks very similar to your girl.


----------



## mlg1900 (Jun 12, 2013)

I have also seen some pictures online of Weim mixed with Vizsla and the color is brown. Not sure why the color goes brown instead of either red or silver? I have also seen solid brown GSP but they are usually bigger than Vizsla as well. 

PS... CrazyCash, That lab / GSP mix is one BIG dog!


----------



## Ksana (Mar 30, 2013)

I would do a DNA testing. It may help to better understand your dog's behavior.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

mlg1900 said:


> I have also seen some pictures online of Weim mixed with Vizsla and the color is brown. Not sure why the color goes brown instead of either red or silver? I have also seen solid brown GSP but they are usually bigger than Vizsla as well.


Genetics are pretty interesting. I've read the gene responsible for the silver color is a diluted version of the gene for the chocolate/brown color, so maybe something from the vizsla counteracts that. I'll stop pretending I know what I'm talking about now.

"Now the silver coloration comes into play when the D gene is turned on. If the D gene is in it’s homozygous recessive form (dd) then it will "dilute" the coloration if the B gene. When chocolate is dilute the color is a silvery mousey brown and the dilute version of a black (Bb or BB) yields a dog that is dark slate gray or "blue". Weimeraners are a breed that is based on dilution. The typical Weim coat is a mousey gray and it’s because their D and B genes are both present in the homozygous recessive forms (dd and bb) so the typical Weim is a chocolate that is diluted. Weimeraners also can carry the B gene in the dominant form so therefore a darker blue Weim can pop up in litters when they are dd and BB. A breed like the Doberman also has this dilute gene pattern in it’s population and therefore "blue" Dobies arise from a dilute black Doberman and fawn is the dilution of a red Dobe. Other breeds like Great Danes, Chow Chows, and German Shepherds and even Newfoundlands can be diluted. "


----------

